# Ground Turkey Jerky--Questions



## mneeley490 (Oct 13, 2017)

I've made ground beef jerky before with a Cabela's or High Mountain mix, and it turned out pretty good. But the Weight Watcher's wife wants something lower cal, so I thought I'd give some ground turkey a try.
I found about 10 threads on here about turkey jerky, but only a couple were about ground, and those had no follow-through. So I thought I'd throw it out here and see if anyone had some experience or insight. What spice profile might you use?
I dry in a large smoker at low temperature, not a dehydrator, so I get actual smoke flavor instead of using the liquid type. Generally I use maple or orange wood when I'm smoking a Thanksgiving turkey, so I'm thinking I would probably stick with that for the jerky.


----------



## daveomak (Oct 14, 2017)

Turkey jerky should be heated to 170 ish while it is wet to kill the salmonella etc., just like all poultry...  
Then the temp can be lowered to dry, and apply smoke....
Somewhere I have read, slowly dried meats at lower temps, can put the pathogens in a "suspended animation" state where they will survive, even if reheated to 170 ish after the drying process....   Only to be reactivated when rehydrated at a later time...  probably in the gut...    
Not too sure but I think that is appropriate even if cure #1 is added...  I'm not sure if cure #1 kills ALL food borne pathogens...  I'm only positive it kills botulism...

*Inhibition of microbial growth[edit]*
Sodium nitrite is well known for its role in inhibiting the growth of _Clostridium botulinum_ spores in refrigerated meats.[12] The mechanism for this activity results from the inhibition of iron-sulfur clusters essential to energy metabolism of _Clostridium botulinum_.[12] However, sodium nitrite has had varying degrees of effectiveness for controlling growth of other spoilage or disease causing microorganisms.[7] Even though the inhibitory mechanisms for sodium nitrite are not well known, its effectiveness depends on several factors including residual nitrite level, pH, salt concentration, reductants present and iron content.[13] Furthermore, the type of bacteria also affects sodium nitrites effectiveness.[13] *It is generally agreed upon that sodium nitrite is not considered effective for controlling *gram-negative* enteric pathogens such as Salmonella and Escherichia coli.*


----------



## mneeley490 (Oct 14, 2017)

Thanks Dave, that's good to know. The jerky strips will be so thin that it shouldn't take too long to get them up to 170. Then I can drop the temp back down and keep the smoke going for a while longer.


----------



## daveomak (Oct 14, 2017)

You are welcome...  anytime I can help..  Dave


----------



## mneeley490 (Nov 18, 2017)

Okay, finally got around to getting this started. Five lbs. of ground turkey, using a Cabela's teriyaki jerky mix. They're in the MES30 now, and getting hit with orange smoke.


----------



## mneeley490 (Nov 18, 2017)

And about 6 hours later. I feel like George Castanza yelling, "Shrinkage!"

Tastes alright, though a tad on the salty side with only a little teriyaki flavor coming through. Never tried this flavor of Cabela's before. Maybe I'm used to my own marinade mix.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 18, 2017)

It looks good....  I'd bet I would eat it....


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 19, 2017)

Looks tasty! I used Owen’s BBQ teriyaki mix when I made teriyaki sticks a few weeks ago. Initially it was a bit salty but they seem to have mellowed out a bit. Maybe your jerky will do the same.


----------

